# how do you know



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It was very easy for me to tell that my girl was grieving after I had to let my old guy go. She started withdrawing, she was very very quiet. She would go for a ride in the car after some coaxing, but she didn't want to go for walks, she really didn't even want to go out of the house unless she needed to go potty.

I'm sure your boys can still smell your girl on the bed. It's up to you, you could clean it or throw it out.

Spend as much time as you can loving on your boys, take them out for walks or do something special they really enjoy. I'm sure they sense your sadness as well. 

The only thing that helped my girl was getting another Golden. I adopted a young male from my County Shelter two weeks after we said goodbye to our boy. We weren't ready, but my girl needed to be with another dog ASAP. She's a former puppy mill momma and will always need to be with another dog. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how difficult and painful this is for you right now. It gets better, but it takes time to heal a broken heart.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had only Penny so I can't speak about your other dogs.

I just wanted to say it was 3 weeks last night for us. I'm in the same place as you are, emotionally. And wanted to send you hugs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss and it is perfectly normal for you to cry looking at pictures or thinking of her.
Your dogs are most certainly grieving. I would think by them not going into her bed is a part of their grieving.

I lost my boy 5 months ago, my other two boys were visibly grieving, not playing, laying around sleeping and moping, generally looking sad, not feeling up to much. They started getting better after about 2 weeks not back to their normal self but better.
I do think they are still grieving at times. Our household is just not the same it was, not as happy. 

Don't forget to cuddle with your dogs, tell them that you also miss their furry sister and that you understand. Dogs are such good listeners, they understand, they share your pain. They need extra attention even if it is hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harvey Goldens*



Harvey goldens said:


> so tomorrow will be 3 weeks since the passing of our girl Camden, still extremely hard for me, still cry whenever I see a picture of her or think about her, or asked about her. Ok, so my question is this...how do I know if our other 2 guys are grieving and how do I help them? neither will go in her bed (well, it was all 3 of theirs, but she was in it the last couple of days before her final visit to the vet) so do I get rid of it b/c maybe it's upsetting to them or am I reading into something that's not really there?
> Thanks!


Harvey Goldens

I really do believe that dogs do grieve and miss one another very much-we've always had two dogs and when one dies, the other acts very listless, just different. The only way you can help them is giving them a little extra love and attention and some alone time.

I know how much you miss Camden!


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Sunny (3yr old) has been acting very mopey and VERY stubborn, as in will not listen to me at all (when I call him to come inside he just looks at me, huffs, then continues to stay put). Then this afternoon, he jumped up on the couch (we don't let the boys up there or else there would be nowhere for us to sit!), I said "sunny, off!" he just looked at me as if to say 'make me'. Myles (almost 2 end of next month) is just lovey and happy go lucky as ever, he's the little comic relief guy. I have noticed they sort of act like they don't remember their place in the pack (if that makes sense?) and both are really competing for affection~ before Sunny could care less if Myles was getting loved on, now he tries to get between us and same goes for Myles too. It's all very interesting. I just want to make sure they're ok. 
Penny's mom, I'm hugging you right back! Thank you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a natural reaction. Now that the pack balance has been changed Sunny is jockeying for a new position. I'm going to assume that Camden ruled the boys. With her gone, there's a job opening in the pack. It's how pack hierarchy stays in tact...when one position is vacated, every body get to move up a notch. 

Over time he will realize that YOUR position hasn't changed...but the challenges he's giving you make sense to me.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

hmm, that's interesting; I guess I just assumed Sunny would take the lead. He was a rescue, we got him when he was turning 1yrs old; was an only & outside dog (not sure if that makes a difference??). Myles was a rescue pup too, but had him (and helped foster half of his litter) since 6wks old.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Update....oddly enough, last night both boys took turns rolling around on the dog bed! Plus Sunny spent most of the morning on it with his tennis ball (his security blanket! he's very ball obsessed). I just walked in and saw his tennis ball is still in the bed, along with one of Myles' favorite stuffed animal (minus the stuffing!). So of course I'm all teary-eyed! hahahahah sort of a happy teary, if that makes sense. Whoah this is harder on me than I thought it was going to be! 
thanks for listening to my babble )


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You babble all you want. So many of us are going thru the same thing right now. It's never easy but it gets less brutal. And there comes a bad day. As everyone told me...they get farther apart.

(((hugs))))


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Camden. Dogs definitely do grieve when they lose one of their friends. When we lost Daisy our boy Eddie was sad for a very long time. He was constantly looking for her and trying to pick up a scent from her things, it was heartbreaking. He gradually got better after a few months but the only thing that truly has given him a new lease of life was when we got another golden pup. I'm happy to read that your 2 boys spent time on the dog bed playing with their toys. Just give them lots of extra love and do special things with them to keep them busy and help them adjust.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

In general speak towards the animal kingdom there is grief when one of the family passes. The time it takes for an animal to bounce back from their grief given the circumstance of their environment can vary greatly.


----------

